# Отзывы о клинике Бобыря



## Reginka (30 Ноя 2006)

Администратор: 
Здравствуйте! 
Эта тема открыта для тех, кто уже прошел лечение в клинике Бобыря и хотел бы поделиться своими впечатлениями о проведённом лечении. 
И для тех, кто готовясь прийти к нам на приём, нуждается в информации от таких же страждущих, как и он.

В этой теме делимся впечатлениями и результатами посещения клиники. 
Высказываем свои пожелания и предложения.

Здравствуйте!
В данный момент прохожу лечение в клинике А. И. Бобыря в Санкт-Петербурге (ул. Победы д.12). Обратилась туда с межпозвонковой грыжей l5-s1 аж в 6.9 мм. На тот момент консультаия была бесплатна. Это очень порадовало. Размер грыжи скажем так критический, была бы больше - уж точно пришлось бы обращаться к нейрохирургу.
Врач, который меня лечит (Александр Сергеевич) - талантливый человек.
После 2 сеанса уже наступило облегчение. Все припараты, которые я принимала до этого снимали только острый период, а тут лечат именно первопричину возникновения моего заболевания.
По качеству лечения из 10 баллов ставлю все 10.
При выборе клиники для лечения советую обращаться именно туда.

*Вопрос по сколиозу*

Извините, я еще хотела спросить, я сама из Казакстана, из Атырау и я могу приехать в вашу клинику еще раз только на пару дней, на консультацию, сколько будет длится лечение и что в него входит? 2 степень сколиоза:confused:


----------



## Анатолий (1 Дек 2006)

*Вопрос по сколиозу*

Здравствуйте.
Лечение для каждого пациента индивидуальное. Каждому пациенту подбирается программа обследования и дальнейшее посещение доктора.
Затем идет подборка гимнастических упражнений для восстановления мышечного корсета. Если Вы соберетесь приехать к Нам на консультацию, Вам необходимо будет созвониться с клиникой. Телефоны приведены на Нашем сайте.


----------



## Reginka (28 Дек 2006)

*Клиника Доктора Бобыря самая классная!*

Здравствуйте! Я дней 10  назад ездила в Москву, на консультацию в клинику! Там так суперски!   Мне такую консультацию еще никто не давал! У меня сколиоз 2 степени. Все врачи, у которых я была, меня так не обнадеживали! После того, как я оттуда вышла, во мне было столько радости, столько энергии, оптимизма! yahoo

Я теперь с удовольствием делаю все упражнения, потому что чувствую и знаю, что они полностью идут мне на пользу! Теперь я полностью уверена, что вылечусь до конца!
Все идите в клинику и не медлите! Вас обязательно вылечат!:nyam:[/FONT]


----------



## Анатолий (13 Мар 2007)

*Клиника Доктора Бобыря самая классная!*

Регина!
Спасибо за отзыв!


----------



## Анатолий (21 Мар 2007)

*Кто нибудь лечился в клинике Бобыря?*

Вы у нас лечитесь!
Напишите свои результаты, что изменилось, какие упражнения Вы выполняете.
Будет интересно форумчанам.


----------



## Reginka (10 Май 2007)

*Кто нибудь лечился в клинике Бобыря?*

Здравствуйте!
Да, я лечусь в клинике доктора Бобыря. Вообще-то я не из России, а из Казахстана и была в клинике на консультациях и на процедурах два раза по 3 сеанса. Мне дали несколько(3) упражнений, которые нужно делать ежедневно. Вот я их и делаю очень регулярно и стараюсь изо всех сил!

Когда ездила уже туда второй раз, меня в клинике обрадовали, сказав, что прогресс на лицо! Я до сих пор хожу счастливая, что хоть немного, но моя спина стала ровнее!!!!!! Все впереди и все получится у меня и у всех, нужно только заниматься!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reginka (31 Окт 2007)

*Прошел почти год!*

Здравствуйте! Я из Казахстана, сколиоз 2 степени. Я лечусь уже по этому методу почти год! Но, к сожалению, никаких результатов не вижу, ни так, ни по фоткам!((

Я делаю все упражнения, плаваю!

Это плохо, или так должно быть?
Просто я очень упорно занимаюсь, не забываю. И я думала, что хоть маленький результат, но будет))
Что делать?


----------



## lib (9 Ноя 2007)

Я лечилась в клинике, всего 6 сеансов + курс массажа. От первых двух сеансов особых перемен не наблюдала, все также болело и хрустело, хотя доктор говорил, что результат виден. 
Следующие сеансы приносили облегчение, но со временем все вставало на "свои" места nea. 
После 5-го сеанса 4 дня летала, как на крыльях, причем в спине ощущала твердый стержень, даже спину держать не надо было, она сама себя держала, хруст вообще отсутствовал!!! готова была расцеловать доктора. Но прошло 4 дня  и снова все захрустело, расслабилось... хотя боли стали не такими суровыми. Ну, и последний сеанс и снова только 4 дня комфорта. 
Сейчас спина хрустит, боль есть, но если сравнить с той, с которой я пришла в клинику, то разница ощутима. Доктор сказал, что в этом году мы точно больше не увидимся, т.к. все должно нормализоваться, просто позвоночнику неудобно в новом, правильном положении. Ну, поживем, посмотрим...

Если бы позволял кошелек, я бы ходила каждые 4 дня в клинику, хотя это неправильно с мед. точки зрения)


----------



## Анатолий (9 Янв 2008)

«Кошелек» это точно проблема в нашем государстве.
После проведенного лечения доктор должен был научить гимнастическим упражнениям, которые показаны в Вашем случае.
В лечении позвоночника, главным является профилактика и работа мышц.
Так, что гимнастика в первую очередь и не забывайте это.


----------



## Kotenok (11 Июн 2009)

А я, уже боюсь ходить по врачам и говорить что у меня что-то болит!!!!
Хотя собираюсь доехать на консультацию в клинику. Мне посоветовал массажист. Надеюсь что летом все получится. Вот только в отпуск пойду так сразу поеду в клинику. Раз такие отзывы идут.


----------



## Aiga (31 Авг 2009)

Здрасте! Те, кто уже лечился в клинике, расскажите, пожалуйста, сколько времени уходит на лечение? (больше всего интересует та зарядка, которую нужно дома делать, как долго, сколько раз на день... хоть приблизительно)


----------



## МобиДик (23 Ноя 2015)

В тяжелый для нашей семьи момент нам встретились замечательные люди, которые работают в  клинике  Бобыря . Когда я сделала первый звонок в клинику, у меня сразу появилось чувство, что на том конце провода меня понимают. Конечно, на консультацию шла с опаской и недоверием, думала: кто не сомневается, тот не находит. 

Первая же встреча с Михаилом Анатольевичем меня расслабила. Я увидела спокойного доброжелательного человека, который был готов нам помочь не формально, а искренне. После первого сеанса моя дочь почувствовала резкое облегчение в шейном отделе позвоночника. Когда мы пришли домой, я была очень удивлена, т.к. она могла соединять лопатки, а до этого у нее несколько лет плечи были зажаты, мы даже на йогу ходили, что бы их расслабить. Конечно, получив такой "мгновенный" результат, о поисках других методов мы перестали думать. Когда Михаил Анатольевич дал дочери комплекс упражнений, мы поняли, что этот метод лечения ей поможет, потому, что он сразу указал на недоразвитые мышцы и на систему их развития. Просто и гениально. Я третий месяц хожу под впечатлением - почему другие об этом не догадываются?

Добавлено через 32 минуты
Я преклоняюсь перед гением Анатолия Ивановича. Такие люди двигают вперед нашу медицину. На них вся надежда. Большое Вам, Анатолий Иванович, спасибо за то, что Вы сделали. За Вашу систему дефанотерапии, за Вашего сына Михаила Анатольевича, замечательного доктора, который подарил нам надежду, за тех специалистов, которых Вы подготовили. 
Спасибо Михаилу Анатольевичу, который не стал нас ни в чем убеждать, а просто делал свое дело, которое начало давать результат. 
Спасибо Владимиру Рысину, первоклассному массажисту и просто хорошему человеку. 
Мы еще не раз к Вам прийдем! Конечно, наше лечение не закончено, а это только первая весточка. Но, если голубка уже принесла зеленую веточку, значит, где-то рядом земля, значит, мы на правильном пути. Скорее всего, что мы будем лечиться не один год но, повернуть процесс прогрессирования сколиоза вспядь - это круто! 

Дело в том, что моей дочери впервые поставили диагноз S-образный сколиоз в 11 лет, и сразу 2 степень. Через год появилась запись "диспластический", смысла которой мы не понимали. А в 15 лет не утешительный прогноз: S-образный левосторонний грудной правосторонний поясничный прогрессирующий диспластический сколиоз 4 степ. с углом 64 град. - нужна операция. 

Конечно, незадумываясь, мы начали выполнять все указания Михаила Анатольевича. Он обещал нам к декабрю видимый положительный результат. Нам не верилось, но очень хотелось верить. Когда дочь положили в больницу в Сокольниках, мы не сразу поняли, что произошло. К ней подходили дети и спрашивали: а ты с чем лежишь? Конечно, доктора, которые не видели ее летом, не понимают всей нашей радости. Хотя, сказали, что если еще позаниматься, то будет не видно совсем. Лечащий доктор убеждал меня, чтобы я даже не надеялась на изменения на снимке, уменьшение ратации позвонков, что можно лишь добиться косметического эффекта за счет мышечного корсета. 

Когда я получила выписку, то не поверила, что улучшения составили 18 градусов! Ну, не може быть такой ошибки в замерах, даже если мерили в другом городе. Почему-то мне не хотели показывать рентген. Но я его буквально выцарапала! Конечно, позвоночник не стал за 2 месяца сразу ровным, но я своими глазами вижу, что изменилось расположение позвонков. Сколиоз как-бы снизу начал распрямляться.


----------



## Никитенко Н. (23 Ноя 2015)

Я тоже была на бесплатной консультации у Шмакова А.С.
Диагноз - сколиоз 1 степени и косой таз. Прошла один сеанс. Даже ходить и сидеть стало легче. Но для меня такой метод лечения жестковат - страшно, когда внутри все хрустит и перемещается. Пока что не решилась продолжить лечение, но понимаю, что когда-то придется


----------



## 21Елена (10 Дек 2015)

Хорошая клиника и замечательные специалисты . Быстро оказывают помощь 
( обратилась без записи с сильной болью в пояснице) - быстро сняли боль , вправили позвоночный столб и дали рекомендации . Таких приятных докторов давно не встречала ! Спасибо вам , врачи клиники Бобыря !


----------



## Алина Жданова (11 Дек 2015)

Я очень сильно сутулюсь,в юном возрасте не уделяли должного внимания моей осанке,это привело к сколиозу и смещению позвонков.Начались боли в спине,а мне всего лишь 26 лет!Обратилась в клинику Бобыря с этой проблемой,направили к Золотареву Евгению Юрьевичу,честно говоря не сильно верила в успех,но тем не менее,врач назначил обследование,вставил позвонки,назначил лечебные упражнения.Могу сказать что боли уменьшились значительно,начинаю потихоньку выравниваться,на данный момент еще прохожу курс лечения и теперь уверена что у меня будет красивая осанка!Спасибо большое Золотареву Е.Ю.!


----------



## 71Лена (12 Дек 2015)

Мне очень понравилась клиника и подход к пациенту ! Самое главное , доктор слышит пациента , а не  на автомате дает назначения . Я  очень довольна , что обратилась в клинику Бобыря со своей головной болью и мне действительно помогли - боли стали слабее и реже после приемов . Спасибо вам !


----------



## Annapa (11 Мар 2016)

Добавлю ложечку дегтя в восторженные отзывы. Скорее не о врачах, а об организации процесса. Хотела бы приехать на консультацию и лечение. Реклама гласит, что избавление от боли за 5 сеансов. Т.е в моем случае, надо договорится о времени, сделать визу, заказать отель и купить билеты на самолет. Само себе мероприятие получается не бюджетное, т.е. нужно связаться с клиникой , договорится на конктное время и знать цену вопроса. НО! Никаких контактов на сайте нет, нет почты на которую можно послать все вопросы, ни ватсапа, ни скайпа, ни вайбера. Нет также цен на услуги, что-бы хоть как -то попробовать сформировать бюджет. Есть только вариант "записаться на прием и мы вам отзвоним" совершенно не подходит, потому что никто мне в Европу отзванивать не будет, да и нет даже возможности вписать туда телефон другой страны. Вот как решить этот вопрос?


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2016)

Annapa написал(а):


> Никаких контактов на сайте нет, нет почты на которую можно послать все вопросы


http://www.spina.ru/about/contacts
*Annapa*, на сайте Клиники Бобыря можно задать любые вопросы, заполнив несложную форму -
http://www.spina.ru/faq
В качестве примера - ответ жителю Казахстана -
http://www.spina.ru/faq/1090


----------



## Annapa (11 Мар 2016)

Спасибо большое! Все нашла


----------



## Katrin (24 Апр 2016)

*Annapa, *напишите, пожалуйста, вы в итоге поехали? Поделитесь вашим опытом. Сейчас на сайте вижу очень много информации с ссылкой на данную клинику


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2016)

Katrin написал(а):


> *Annapa, *напишите, пожалуйста, вы в итоге поехали? Поделитесь вашим опытом. Сейчас на сайте вижу очень много информации с ссылкой на данную клинику


Так это форум данной клиники!


----------



## nufcnufc (30 Июн 2016)

Владеет ли кто какой информацией о глав.враче новой клиники в Спб, на Жуковского?
Кобзев Владимир Алексеевич, гугл выдает только одну статью 96 года, о физ.воспитании подростков.


----------



## Юлен (9 Янв 2017)

Всем привет,
лечила грыжу в клинике доктора Бобыря, очень довольна результатом, до лечения была жуткая боль в спине.
Специалисты внимательные рассказали и помогли вылечить мое заболевание.

Всем желаю большого здоровья.


----------



## nufcnufc (10 Фев 2017)

а вот есть такая клиника в СПб Доктора Шмакова, я так понял он раньше работал у Бобыря в МСК?


----------



## Громова Елизавета (27 Апр 2017)

Спасибо Торопцеву Дмитрию Анатольевичу за высокий профессионализм и прекрасные навыки! Очень рад что еще есть такие врачи у нас в стране. Процветания  и всего наилучшеого!!!


----------



## Евгения М.А (30 Апр 2017)

Довольна работой клиники . Пришла за лечением, квалифицированной помощью и я ее получила. Доктора здесь мастера своего дела, быстро поставят на ноги любого человека! Самое важное для меня – это комфорт, а в клинике вы не будете ощущать себя больным. Терапия проводится отличными специалистами. Все понравилось, если будут проблемы в будущем обязательно приду еще.


----------



## IrinaIL (20 Апр 2018)

Очень довольна посещением клиники! Записывалась сюда с сильными головными болями, оказалось, что вегето-сосудистая дистония дала о себе знать. Доктор опытный, назначил эффективный курс лечения. Уже после половины курса почувствовала себя хорошо.


----------



## Tatiyana Lukina (7 Май 2018)

Добрый день, была на приеме у остеопата Шакирова Анвара Николаевича, мне очень понравился врач, очень хорошо разговаривает, все объясняет, отвечает на все вопросы, до этого была у нескольких других специалистов, которые не могли меня вылечить, у меня все повторялось и повторялось со спиной, а Анвар Николаевич поставила сразу диагноз и пролечил меня и у меня Все прошло! Я очень рада, что попала наконец-то к настоящему специалисту с большой буквы! И вот уже месяц все отлично! Я привела к нему еще и мужа своего, так как у него тоже проблемы с позвоночником. Всем его советую, очень грамотный специалист!


----------



## PavelB (21 Май 2018)

Два года назад узнал, что у меня грудной остеохондроз, что очень расстроило. Ходил к частному массажисту, результата было немного, спина все болела. На прошлой неделе обратился в данную клинику, прописали ходить к остеопату неделю, а также на массаж. Сейчас чувствую себя гораздо лучше, боли стало меньше, при вращении телом ничего не зажимает. В целом остался доволен, все процедуры проводились очень аккуратно.


----------



## Антон1985 (11 Ноя 2018)

Запись на прием удобная, цены адекватные. На регистратуре приятные молодые особы, врачи солидные, не вчерашние выпускники медвузов. В общем, можно сказать, что по сочетанию стоимости/качества - одна из лучших клиник Москвы.


----------



## mailfort (2 Фев 2020)

МобиДик написал(а):


> Дело в том, что моей дочери впервые поставили диагноз S-образный сколиоз в 11 лет, и сразу 2 степень. Через год появилась запись "диспластический", смысла которой мы не понимали. А в 15 лет не утешительный прогноз: S-образный левосторонний грудной правосторонний поясничный прогрессирующий диспластический сколиоз 4 степ. с *углом 64 град*. - нужна операция.
> ......
> Когда я получила выписку, то не поверила, что улучшения составили *18 градусов! *


Можно фото рентгена с расчерченными углами?


----------



## La murr (3 Фев 2020)

@mailfort, Ольга, @МобиДик последний раз была на сайте пять лет назад...


----------

